# Help with photography...



## Saints1804 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey guys heres my quesition. I have a Cannon Power Shot Sd400. I can't figure out the settings to use to take good pictures of fish. Using flash just causes a nasty reflection off of the glass. If I dont use the flash it takes on the coloration of the tank lights. I see peoples photos all the time full of color and focus on the fish and I cant seem to duplicate it on this camera. Can anyone give me tips or settings to use or try to take better photos?


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

does your camera have a manual mode that allows you to select the iso, shutter and aperture?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Frontal flash always results in some reflections, but you can reduce or avoid it in several ways:

Get as close to the glass as possible. You have to use macro setting and such, and of course you need patience if your fish are scared by the thing (camera) very close to them.

Try using telephoto setting. This reduces the area of glass that you are shooting, and might move the reflection spot outside of the visible area.

Hold the camera in a slight angle to the glass. Depending on where the flash is located at the camera, different angles give different grade of success.

I think my first suggestion is the key...


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Also, you could try diffusing the on-board flash with tissue paper, or some really creative use of carboard to make a bounce reflector.

And, if you'd like to explore some more photography based around aquariums, have a look here.


----------

